# Staffpad Elements Preview Feature on ipad Slow and Laggy



## ssnowe (Dec 23, 2021)

The new Staffpad Elements preview feature is rather slow and laggy on my ipad.

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Dec 23, 2021)

Do you mean when previewing the sounds in the little drop down list, before adding to the composition?

Which iPad and iOS version are you using?


----------



## DCPImages (Dec 23, 2021)

Downloads on demand from web. Depends on internet connection / speed, at least for the first use.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, seeng this issue when previewing sounds in Elements dropdown.

This occurs on a new m1 12.9 ipad pro running ipados 14.8.1 on an extremely fast gigabit internet connection.

This happens each time I start Staffpad. I uninstalled Staffpad and renstalled, no change, same problem. Completely shut down ipad and restarted, same issue. Nothing else running on ipad when trying this out.

This ipad works flawlessly with everything else so no suspected issues there. Internet related activities all run well with absolutely no speed issues. For example, downloaded and installed over 15gb of Staffpad sound libraries in minutes.

Installed on m1 macbook pro and works fine there.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 23, 2021)

Just noticed that the Audio Elements feature only works on the ipad when connected to internet. Turn off wifi, Elements complains about no internet connection and is empty with no items.

I thought the Elements would download on first request and stay resident on ipad.

This is unfortunate as I often use Staffpad on my ipad when out and about, often times with no internet. Essentially have a complete composing environment wherever I go, don’t need to lug a laptop with a daw around.

Regardless, I still really enjoy using Staffpad. Hopefully nothing else in Staffpad requires an internet connection to continue to function.


----------



## Martin S (Dec 24, 2021)

ssnowe said:


> Just noticed that the Audio Elements feature only works on the ipad when connected to internet. Turn off wifi, Elements complains about no internet connection and is empty with no items.
> 
> I thought the Elements would download on first request and stay resident on ipad.
> 
> ...


This was already mentioned in the update description on Staffpad’s website/blog:

_Elements_​_Elements are royalty-free, production loops and sounds for use your score. There's a new Elements Browser that organises these sounds into categories, and you can search for, browser, preview and drag and drop them onto your score canvas to build up new parts, and augment your compositions.

Elements are adaptive, so will always fit your score's tempo and key. They're smart enough to know if they're unpitched and, if so, won't automatically pitch-shift when you transpose your score. Likewise, some elements aren't time specific, so won't time stretch it it's not relevant._

*Elements are fetched on-demand from our new web-service, so you'll need to be connected to the internet to make use of this new feature. We'll be continually adding new Elements from now on.*


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 24, 2021)

Martin S said:


> This was already mentioned in the update description on Staffpad’s website/blog:
> 
> _Elements_​_Elements are royalty-free, production loops and sounds for use your score. There's a new Elements Browser that organises these sounds into categories, and you can search for, browser, preview and drag and drop them onto your score canvas to build up new parts, and augment your compositions.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I enjoyed Staffpad was having everything local to my ipad. The need to require a web service to make something work is an unfortunate trend and forces me to revaluate my continued investment in the platform (which has been substantial up to this point in time).


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 25, 2021)

I am not an Apple User so just curious. The iPad can access a WiFi hotspot you set up yourself while on the road, can't it? Or is there something that works differently here compared to windows?


----------



## Doug Brock (Dec 25, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> I am not an Apple User so just curious. The iPad can access a WiFi hotspot you set up yourself while on the road, can't it? Or is there something that works differently here compared to windows?


Yes, you can access WiFi hotspots


----------



## PhilA (Dec 25, 2021)

ssnowe said:


> One of the reasons I enjoyed Staffpad was having everything local to my ipad. The need to require a web service to make something work is an unfortunate trend and forces me to revaluate my continued investment in the platform (which has been substantial up to this point in time).


The great thing about ‘features’ is they’re optional and you can choose to not use them and still have the same experience as before.


----------

